# PC schaltet sich nach dem herunterfahren nicht komplett aus.



## Proudgod (14. April 2017)

Hallo,

seitdem ich auf Windows 10 umgestiegen bin habe ich folgendes Problem mit meinem Computer, sobald ich auf Herunterfahren gehe kommt zwar die Meldung von Windows das es nun herunterfährt und es schalten sich dann auch Bildsignal, USB-Geräte und die SATA Geräte aus, aber die Status LED vom PC sowie die Lüfter von CPU, Grafikkarte und Gehäuse laufen weiter. Ich habe auch schon 10 Minuten in diesem Zustand gewartet, aber es tut sich einfach nichts. Einzigste Lösung ist dann halten des Power-Knopfes am Gehäuse bis der PC dann ausgehen muss.

Ich habe eigentlich schon so gut wie alles probiert was im Internet dazu empfohlen wurde:

- BIOS Update nicht möglich, da ich leider ein Mainboard (ACER Fabrikat) aus einem Fertig-PC von Packard Bell habe und da die letzte BIOS Version von 2011 ist (die schon im System aktiv ist)

- Alle möglichen Features im BIOS verändert alles was für den Systemstart nicht notwendig ist mal deaktiviert oder aktiviert, default settings geladen, nichts hat geholfen.

- Deaktivieren von allem was bei Windows 10 unter Schnellstart, Ruhezustand etc. fällt mit folgenden Commands: powercfg /H off oder powercfg /hibernate off oder in der Registry -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Power\HibernateEnabled auf 0 gesetzt.

- Custom Verknüpfungen mit folgenden Commands angelegt "%windir%\system32\shutdown.exe /s /t 0" und "%windir%\system32\shutdown.exe /s /hybrid /t 0"

- Treiber vom Intel MEI bzw. Intel Management Engine Interface geupdatet auf neuste Version 11.0.6.1194 von Intels Herstellerpage oder ein Downgrade auf die Version 9.5.24.1790 oder sogar gänzlich im Geräte-Manager deaktiviert, nichts davon hat geholfen.

- Windows Ereignisanzeige auf den Kopf gestellt, aber kein Fehler war ersichtlich.

- Netzteil getauscht vorher ein Enermax PRO82+ 425Watt jetzt ein BeQuite PurePower 10 400Watt

PC ist folgender:
CPU: i7-2600
Mainboard: iXtreme M5850 (BIOS Stand P01-B0)
RAM: 4x2GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: Sapphire AMD 270x
1x SSD: Samsung 850 EVO (Systemplatte)
1x SSD Kingston SVP200S360G (VM Platte mit Linux Mint)
1x Western Digital Blue 500GB (Datei-Platte)
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3

Ich habe nun Windows 10 schon 3x in den letzten 12 Monaten komplett neu installiert, den Fehler konnte ich bislang nicht bekämpfen. Ich habe die Hoffnung so langsam aufgegeben.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2017)

Was für ein Netzteil steckt denn drin?


----------



## Proudgod (14. April 2017)

Ah mist das hatte ich vergessen, habe ich vorgestern getauscht nicht jetzt deshalb sondern weil es ohnehin schon etwas älter war ->

- Netzteil getauscht vorher ein Enermax PRO82+ 425Watt jetzt ein BeQuite PurePower 10 400Watt


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. April 2017)

Fehler: Windows 10 lasst sich nicht herunterfahren - daran kann's liegen - CHIP


----------



## Proudgod (14. April 2017)

Beides schon probiert, leider keinen Erfolg. Gleicher Fehler triff übrigens auch im Abgesicherten Modus auf urgh.


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. April 2017)

Sind im Bios Stromsparmodi aktiv (Acpi) S1 -S5 o. sowas?


----------

